# Shelf life of reconstituted peptides?



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2012)

Peptides in aa have how long a shelf life? And what about peptides in bw? I saw some place that sells prereconstituted igfr3 and had my doubts how long ago an how stored it could have been made..


----------



## odin (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sure the length of time they stay good for after being reconstituted but I would never buy gh or peps that were already mixed. No way to tell how long they have been sitting on the shelves for?


----------



## striffe (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought some igf in the past that was already reconstituted, and i swear it wasnt reconned in AA.


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 8, 2012)

NEVER BUY preconstituted peps. EVER. the shelf life is not long. with BAC water i never let them last over a month. I've read as long as three, but faster the better. AA seems to last a while though. Several months


----------



## powders101 (Dec 9, 2012)

omegachewy said:


> NEVER BUY preconstituted peps. EVER. the shelf life is not long.



Exactly! You never know when it was mixed?


----------



## striffe (Dec 9, 2012)

I learned this the hard way. I was buying igf already reconned and i have knots on my abdomen from sub q application that have been there for months.


----------

